
Status.im partners with the team behind the programming language Nim - mratsim
https://our.status.im/status-partners-with-the-team-behind-the-programming-language-nim/
======
talloaktrees
this is great for nim, really cool language that could use the support.

------
jaco8
Excellent news.

